# Basteln und Selbermachen



## Fr@nk (15. Oktober 2003)

hat jemand `ne anleitung wie man sich sonen fischereischein selbst bastelt ?


----------



## C.K. (15. Oktober 2003)

Klar, ist doch ganz einfach! Anmelden, Prüfung machen und schon hat die Bastelei ein Ende!

Andere Alternative: Billig einen fälschen und sich dann von mir am Wasser damit erwischen lassen. Meine Freunde von der Polizei bearbeiten liebend gerne Anzeigen aller Art!:q


----------



## Brummel (15. Oktober 2003)

hoffe, Dein Posting war als "Witz" gedacht, falls nicht scheinst Du dringend professionelle Hilfe zu brauchen!

Brummel


----------



## C.K. (15. Oktober 2003)

Macht nichts, ist auch schon da!


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2003)

Lieber Fr@nk,
zum ersten möchten wir hier keinerlei Anleitungen zum fälschen irgendwelcher Dokumente sehen. Sicherlich war Deine Frage nicht ernst gemeint.
Zum anderen könntest Du Dein Avatar ändern, schliesslich steht in den Regeln nicht umsonst drin, dass man Politik, abgesehen davon, wenn es direkt ums Angeln geht, aus dem Anglerboard raushalten soll. 
Und auch ein Avatar wie von Dir kann man durchaus als politishe Äusserung sehen, daher ändere das bitte.


----------



## Esoxologe (16. Oktober 2003)

Das war ein schlechter Witz,oder?#d#d


----------



## Achim_68 (16. Oktober 2003)

áu mann, verschieb das Ding mal in den Papierkorb....die Schwachmaten sterben echt nicht aus


----------



## The_Duke (16. Oktober 2003)

@Achim_68

Sei doch nicht immer gleich so hart, sondern zeige etwas mehr Güte! 
Dieser arme Thread, der nichts dafür kann, daß er geposted wurde, soll jetzt dafür büßen? Ich sage NEIN!
Man muss das Übel an der Wurzel packen und deswegen schlage ich vor, daß nicht der Thread sondern Fr@nk in den Papierkorb verschoben wird! :q


----------



## Jirko (16. Oktober 2003)

das gehört jetzt nicht hier rein...

mensch duke, deine poastings werden immer süffisanter - will mehr... du bist eine echte bereicherung unserer plattform: neben hib- und stichfesten und informativen beiträgen sind diese immer fein mit humor und allerlei lustigem gespickt. musste einfach mal gesagt werden 

aber das...

hab mich schon gewundert, daß thomas den hammer noch nicht rausgeholt hat. jetzt ist er da und das ist auch gut so


----------



## Schutty (16. Oktober 2003)

für mich ist das ein schlag unter die gürtellinie!!!:e 
bei dem mann gehört ein "P" auf die akte!!!( warscheinlich hat er es schon):v  #d


----------



## nachoman (16. Oktober 2003)

Ich denke jeder weitere Kommentar zu seiner Frage ist überflüssig. Thomas hat ihm alles klar gemacht und damit ist die Sache gegessen. (Ich halte die Frage auch eher für einen Scherz und bin gerade auf in Richtung Keller um mal wieder herzhaft zu lachen :q :q :q)


----------



## muddyliz (16. Oktober 2003)

Wenn hier der Moderator nicht durchgreift, haben wir bald Zustände im Board wie bei A****i.
Also: Löschen !!!


----------



## Achim_68 (17. Oktober 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von The_Duke _
> *@Achim_68
> 
> Sei doch nicht immer gleich so hart, sondern zeige etwas mehr Güte!
> ...



hi Duke,
ich war schon gütig, der Fälscherazubi kann froh sein dass ich keine Adminrechte habe.......... das Posting ist echt ne Frechheit!!! 
Wenn der Fr@nk das Ding als Witz gemeint hat, dann könnte er sich wenigstens melden und die Sache aufklären - ich denke aber mal das er nicht die Eier hat um die Sache aus der Welt zu schaffen....armes Würstchen!


----------



## Franky (19. Oktober 2003)

Also, gelöscht wird das nicht, sondern  bleibt mal als "schlechtes Beispiel" stehen!
Das einzige, was mir einfällt: hoffentlich wars ein Witz - und wenn, dann ein nicht besonders guter!
Thema beendet! Zeit für "Aufklärungsarbeit" seitens des Autors wäre gegeben gewesen!


----------

